# Glow in the dark mushrooms



## catfishrod69

Thought this was kinda cool. Would be cool to have these in a dart frog vivarium. 

http://www.smallpetfeeders.com/384-...habitat-kit-for-terrariums-and-vivariums.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarac

Nifty, makes me want to get back into frogs.  Dart frogs are so darn hungry and tiny that I quit but maybe some red eyes or something.  Wonder if the red eyes would be too big/heavy and break the mushrooms.  Anyone ever try using them before?  Clearly they are being marketed that way.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah ive never owned any dartfrogs yet. I did own a few dumpys though. I love the looks of dart frogs, and the live vivariums, but hate the idea of the mold, mites, phlorid flies and thier babies. One of teh dumpys i had accidentily cut his stomach open on a plastic plant, and bled to death. I always liked the look of the red eyed. Seems like those mushrooms would be pretty flimsy, so probably would be best with some tiny species of frog. Or heck, just a live planted vivarium, doesnt actually have to have any critters in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes

That is too cool, thanks for sharing catfish. I wonder if it would be more effective to use active plugs instead of the spores they provide. If any one gets this, lemme know how the instructions read!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Those are sweet!  I have been thinking dart frogs would make an exciting next project, and I would like these incorporated into their terrarium.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catfishrod69

Your both very welcome. They would look sweet! I dont plan on ever getting any of them, but figured i would give the idea to others. I have mushrooms growing with one of my P. regalis females. They pop up and live a couple days, then die off. Then a while later they pop again. I just started leaving them, since they wont hurt anything.


----------



## Crysta

Does it only glow in the dark with a black light?


----------



## catfishrod69

Im not sure. It might glow normally without any light on. Like the vivarium lights charge them up, and then when the lights go out, they glow.





Crysta said:


> Does it only glow in the dark with a black light?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bayushi

They are a bio-luminescent fungus. From what i read, they require nothing to charge their glow, it just happens. Much like the light on an angler fish or other creature that has that ability.

I am thinking of adding them to my vivarium once I finish it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Cool! Let us know how it works out, and of course some pics too.





Bayushi said:


> They are a bio-luminescent fungus. From what i read, they require nothing to charge their glow, it just happens. Much like the light on an angler fish or other creature that has that ability.
> 
> I am thinking of adding them to my vivarium once I finish it.


----------



## macbaffo

*R: Glow in the dark mushrooms*



catfishrod69 said:


> Thought this was kinda cool. Would be cool to have these in a dart frog vivarium.
> 
> http://www.smallpetfeeders.com/384-...habitat-kit-for-terrariums-and-vivariums.html


Thank you for the link! They are interesting indeed


----------



## catfishrod69

Very welcome. I was hoping i would help someone out that likes to do live vivariums. 


macbaffo said:


> Thank you for the link! They are interesting indeed


----------



## ShredderEmp

So nobody is going to make a shrooms joke? I've been reading this thread for a funny one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah ive never owned any dartfrogs yet. I did own a few dumpys though. I love the looks of dart frogs, and the live vivariums, but hate the idea of the mold, mites, phlorid flies and thier babies. One of teh dumpys i had accidentily cut his stomach open on a plastic plant, and bled to death. I always liked the look of the red eyed. Seems like those mushrooms would be pretty flimsy, so probably would be best with some tiny species of frog. Or heck, just a live planted vivarium, doesnt actually have to have any critters in it.


I've kept both when I was younger and had nothing better to do than tend a million frogs a snakes lol.  Darn work interfering with all my play time.  

Red eyes are really nice frogs, I loved mine.  The drawback is that they are surprisingly short lived.  They are a classic species.  

But what is this I hear...?!  A vivarium _without_ a critter?  The horror!  Sacrilege!


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats preposterous! Who would do such a thing? 


ShredderEmp said:


> So nobody is going to make a shrooms joke? I've been reading this thread for a funny one.




---------- Post added 01-07-2013 at 03:13 PM ----------

Thats awesome. Yeah work sure does get in the way of living life doesnt it. 

They seem pretty nice. That sucks they are short lived though. 

Haha. Well sprintails and isos would be a good easy addition!





Tarac said:


> I've kept both when I was younger and had nothing better to do than tend a million frogs a snakes lol.  Darn work interfering with all my play time.
> 
> Red eyes are really nice frogs, I loved mine.  The drawback is that they are surprisingly short lived.  They are a classic species.
> 
> But what is this I hear...?!  A vivarium _without_ a critter?  The horror!  Sacrilege!


----------



## Meezerkoko

A few people had said on a dart frog forum that they almost thought of their giant orange isos as pets so you could always do that.  By the way Amazon Milk Frogs (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) are amazing and can live 20+ years.  They get big like Dumpys though, about 4-5 inches in females and about 3 in males.  It takes a very long time for them to mature though.  I just got a trio of them as froglets and they're growing like adorable little weeds


----------



## AbraxasComplex

I have many vivariums with nothing in them besides detritivores. I'm thinking of setting up a few small ones and others to mount on my walls as sub-par night lights. Now I just have to ship them in and find a few good oak pieces.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Anybody know which flavor this is?  The hallowed:sarcasm: wikipedia mentions 70 possibilities.  Panellus stipticus seems most likely because of distribution?


----------



## nepenthes

I dont know about Panellus stipticus after a quick google search. It looks it might be a species Mycena but I really have no Idea. I based this assumption based off the Picture provided by the photo on the online store. I'm curious so I am trying to contact the store that is selling them. YOU can get a confirmed http://sporeworks.com/Omphalotus-nidiformis-Ghost-Fungus-Culture-Slant.html .

I wonder if any millipedes can eat Omphalotus nidiformis fruit bodies? That would be neat.

--------------

After talking to some one on Arachnochat ( he goes by pulk you might know him ) said that it says panellus stipticus on the bag. So... I was wrong their.


----------



## Damzlfly

It is the Panellus Stipticus spore that this kit includes. Amazon sells it along with a really cool one called the Glowing Ghost which is Omphalotus Nidiformis


----------



## LuiziBee

I got these for Christmas. Haven't used them yet, though. But I bet they'll be awesome.

This is what comes inside the bag:







It comes with instructions, information, candle, and the plugs.

As far as instructions, you need an oak log or some other hard wood that is at least 2 - 4 inches in diameter, 6 - 10 inches long. Log has to be fresh cut. 5/16' drill bit to drill holes in the log, etc etc. It's pretty specific on how to do it. 

They glow on their own & all day. But we can't see it in the day for obvious reasons. They're all natural and not human altered, etc. Not poisonous, but still not recommended for eating... etc etc etc. 

I'm pretty excited to try it out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

Congrats! I hope its awesome. Kinda akward it comes with a candle?





LuiziBee said:


> I got these for Christmas. Haven't used them yet, though. But I bet they'll be awesome.
> 
> This is what comes inside the bag It comes with instructions, information, candle, and the plugs.
> 
> As far as instructions, you need an oak log or some other hard wood that is at least 2 - 4 inches in diameter, 6 - 10 inches long. Log has to be fresh cut. 5/16' drill bit to drill holes in the log, etc etc. It's pretty specific on how to do it.
> 
> They glow on their own & all day. But we can't see it in the day for obvious reasons. They're all natural and not human altered, etc. Not poisonous, but still not recommended for eating... etc etc etc.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## LuiziBee

catfishrod69 said:


> Congrats! I hope its awesome. Kinda akward it comes with a candle?


Apparently you need to wax them. If you leave part of the spawn un waxed, they'll die. "Waxing seals the inoculation sites to prevent moisture loss and contamination from invading the fresh hole. Wax must be applied in its liquid state, meaning hot and melted. Your kit includes a paraffin wax candle for this procedure, or you can melt it in a pan and apply with a brush."


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats crazy. Learn something new everyday. Thanks! Be sure to post pics when they are growing.





LuiziBee said:


> Apparently you need to wax them. If you leave part of the spawn un waxed, they'll die. "Waxing seals the inoculation sites to prevent moisture loss and contamination from invading the fresh hole. Wax must be applied in its liquid state, meaning hot and melted. Your kit includes a paraffin wax candle for this procedure, or you can melt it in a pan and apply with a brush."


----------



## LuiziBee

Definitely! Will do! Just gotta find a fresh log... haha


----------



## Bayushi

Yeah the shrooms are, as stated before,  Panellus stipticus also called fox fire. 

Small bit of info that might be a deal breaker for anyone looking to buy these: It takes approximately 2 to 3 months for them to sprout. They grow better on hard wood in a terrarium setting for some reason and the kicker...  some people have reported that they lose their bio-luminescence after about 36 to 72 hours.

All in all I am still thinking of getting some for my tank, depending on if the other stuff I ordered ever arrives in time for me to start my set up an allow the tank to season a bit before i get my frogs in April or May.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shecky

they dont look like a typical mushroom or like the one on the package, they look more like half of a circle growing off the side of the tree. not much for a stem or stalk on it. and for the bioluminescence it is not very pronounced. i used to see em in florida, its a dull glow if anything. and it will take prolly 6 months not 2 or 3. id save my money unless theyre a gift. then what can ya lose


----------



## pyro fiend

i know this is pretty old thread... but curiosity got the best of me... has anyone got pictures of these. iv seen other people mention these in similar forums. noone ever shows a pic tho. im kinda curious if its flimsey or if it looks goofy etc. also curious what others recommend to put with, other plants, an animals? nothing? other fungus etc. did an yone elese have the same time frame as shecky? i know of some kid saying it took 2months to bud. but iv also heard them not working period..

iv eyeballed these a few times but never got them due to lack pictures and opinions


----------



## viper69

There are actually quite a few species, at least 71, of fungus which have bioluminescence. To clear something up earlier, "glow in the dark" is a term loosely used which often causes confusion. These mushrooms, as well as other organisms on Earth, typically glow (ie emit light) because of an enzymatic reaction.

There is no light that causes these organisms to "glow", they do it  all on their own.

Here's another one, supposedly the brightest. It's so bright you can read a newspaper by it.

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wi...he-dark-mushroom-rediscovered-after-170-years

It's easy to find pictures, just embrace the Google!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

I bought a package off ebay several months ago. The mycelia grew a bit but I doubt I'll ever see a mushroom. $15 for some wood pellets. Unlike the vendor information, the mycelia do not glow AT ALL.


----------



## Webdrop

what type of soil and the tree for these mushrooms?


----------



## buddah4207

I have been looking for glow in the dark fungus for my glow spot roaches, does anyone have experience using this with that purpose in mind?


----------



## lagomorphette

I found another place to buy P stipticus. This source is cheaper, plus the company is all about mushrooms/spores...so maybe you'd have better luck with it?
http://sporeworks.com/Panellus-stipticus-Luminescent-Panellus-Culture-Syringe.html

about the species...
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/panellus_stipticus.html

---------- Post added 04-02-2014 at 10:48 AM ----------




Webdrop said:


> what type of soil and the tree for these mushrooms?


They grow on rotting hardwood & are native to north america (tropical & temperate climates). I'm betting they'll need some rich, compost-y-ish soil...


----------



## ShamanicHerps

lagomorphette said:


> I found another place to buy P stipticus. This source is cheaper, plus the company is all about mushrooms/spores...so maybe you'd have better luck with it?
> http://sporeworks.com/Panellus-stipticus-Luminescent-Panellus-Culture-Syringe.html
> 
> about the species...
> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/panellus_stipticus.html
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-02-2014 at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> They grow on rotting hardwood & are native to north america (tropical & temperate climates). I'm betting they'll need some rich, compost-y-ish soil...


Sporeworks isn't a bad vendor by any means, but I myself go with a different vendor out of personal preference, there is no other hobby that is as addicting as growing your own mushrooms, there are many edibles that come in such great shapes, and colors!


----------



## skippydude

Just got this one in a culture trade today, can't wait to grow glow in the dark mushies with the grand kids :biggrin:


----------



## Acro

I got the glow mushroom log for my girlfriend.  The instructions were not very detailed so we had to do a little guess work, but she had a first flush of small mushrooms.  They do glow on their own all day and all night, but are only visible when it's dark.  A second flush is coming from the bottom.  It's neat but I don't find it to be as amazing as I hoped, then again, it's still growing so it may end up being very amazing.


----------



## Smokehound714

If you want an awesome glow-in-the-dark mushroom, you want THESE:







 Jack-O-Lantern mushrooms!  (dont eat them!)   They grow in rotting hardwood, and love oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acro

I tried posting a photo of her mushroom log but I can't seem to get the picture to work.  Did something change in the past few months with uploading photos?


----------



## catfishrod69

You could have used up all your space, or maybe the picture needs resized.





Acro said:


> I tried posting a photo of her mushroom log but I can't seem to get the picture to work.  Did something change in the past few months with uploading photos?


----------



## Acro

I can't get it to work but I can post a link to it: 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/7/1/6/8/acro_s_mushroom_log.jpg


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Acro said:


> I can't get it to work but I can post a link to it:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/7/1/6/8/acro_s_mushroom_log.jpg


Can you get a night-time shot of those? They made a HUGE cluster on that log, and the bottom sprout look awesome too!


----------



## pyro fiend

Are these even safe for anything but a plant only viv? Xp

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro

There is no need for a night time shot, because they glow all the time.   
It just needs to be in a dark room.  So far, the pictures have been from my girlfriends phone, and they don't pick up the glow.  I'll get her to use the real camera and get some glowing shots.

And yes, these mushrooms are safe to use with animals and other plants.  I got the log from here:   
http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupp...rk-Mushroom-Habitat-Kit--WITH-LOG_p_2523.html

And check out this new photo, see how big the bottom cluster has grown!  Also notice the (non glowing "wild") mushroom that sprouted from the piece of cork bark behind the mushroom log!
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/7/1/6/8/acro_s_mushroom_log_2.jpg


----------

